# White 2-155 powershift slipping



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

I have a 1978 White 2-155 and moving it around this winter I noticed it slipping on the underdrive side of the powershift. Drained fluid and refilled. Same thing I ordered a filter and will try this. Any thoughts from anyone? I was hoping of selling it but now I might trade it. Has been a good, but awkward, tractor for bout 15 years . If it is a simple fix great but I don't want to get into a several thousand dollar repair. Thanks Steve


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Well good news is you can keep using it if Under goes out, won't effect direct and over at all. Bad news it is an expensive fix, Oliver and Whites us a sprague clutch to get under drive, if the sprague bearing wears out you loose under, every once in awhile you can get lucky and just replace the sprague, more often that not the shaft is wore as well and you need a sprague and shaft.

Engine has to be pulled and Over/Under disassembled, not an overly difficult job and the sprague is not extremely expensive but the shaft is.

For anybody that is using an Oliver or White with either the older two speed power shift or the newer three speed power shift, do not let em sit around and run with the power shift in anything but Under, if left in Direct or Over while idling or using as stationary power you are causing a slight amount of wear to the sprague and shaft.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

If I remember right the later 2-155 got the same large 3 speed the 2-180 has and is much more robust.


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

Well that's good news and bad news. I really don't want to spend a lot on repairs. Sounds tome Marti that you don't know what you need without splitting. The IH TA also uses a Sprague clutch. I do not want to split it and then either have an expensive fix or the trouble of putting it back together. I am thinking my best bet is an auction or trading. Hate to sell it outright knowing that something is wrong. Thanks guys for the input


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Don't have to split a White, pull the hood and side panels, fuel tank, radiator, oil cooler, AC condenser, grill (maybe), pull the powershaft out the rear, not sure how the Over/Under connects to the tranny though. On a 2255 Oliver once the power shaft is out you can just pull it, on our 1600, 1755, 1855 you just undo the chain coupler, on both 4-210's and the 4-175 you have to block the front of the cab up, pull the front cab mounts, remove the transmission cover and remove the bolts from the flanges that bolt the transmission input adapter shaft to the output flange on the Over/Under.

The worst are the four wheel drives (4-175, 4-210's) but I can still get the motor and over/under out in about 5 hours, takes a good day to re-install, can do a clutch job on a 1855 in three hours total.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

From a quick perusal of the AGCO parts book, just pull the PTO powershaft and pull the engine, no need to undue any couplers or flanges in the transmission.

2-155 uses same setup as our 2255 Oliver. A splined coupler fits over a splined hub on the over/under and transmission to transmit power.

It will need centered in the housing upon reinstallation. Use a dial indicator and zero it out with the housing of the over under resting on the bottom of the transmission housing, use a jack and raise the over/under till its at the top of the transmission housing, using either shims at the rear motor mount or the support wedges to get the over/under to split the previous readings with the dial indicator.

Clear as mud?


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

Sounds like I am going to trade it. Was wanting to replace it anyway. I consider myself a pretty decent wrench turner ( comes from running old worn out junk) but that's al little more than I care to take on. Thanks for the info. Also by the way neat snowman in the front yard. Saw that awhile back and got quite a chuckle


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

steve IN said:


> Sounds like I am going to trade it. Was wanting to replace it anyway. I consider myself a pretty decent wrench turner ( comes from running old worn out junk) but that's al little more than I care to take on. Thanks for the info. Also by the way neat snowman in the front yard. Saw that awhile back and got quite a chuckle


It can be a pain to work on em, especially your first one. The Over/Under is actually easier than an automatic transmission as it only has two clutch packs and no reverse.

Thanks on the snowman. The wife has been after me for years to do it, I just finally remembered to make a small bale and an even smaller bale.

Of course it never ends, next year she wants a mama snowman and a baby


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Blog with pics of a pull

http://thedailystrumpet.blogspot.ca/2011/01/im-worried-about-old-2-155-white.html?m=1


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks slowzuki. I am still leaning to trading. I think I can do it for not much more than the cost of repair.


----------

